# Weekly agility classes = boredom?



## celksy (Sep 7, 2012)

Hi all,

I've been attending weekly agility classes with my current dog who is possibly a BC / Cattle dog mix or maybe more than that  Anyway, we've been attending classes for a little over a year now and it's getting harder and harder for me to rev her up to run in class and even a little at trials lately, although at trials it's better. 

I am starting to suspect it's the weekly training. Although our trainer has different courses each week and different things we work on (working away, crosses, etc.) it's the same place each week and it just seems like it's not as much fun for her (and thus me) as it used to be.

I am thinking of pulling her from class and maybe just working on enthusiasm again by taking her now and then, revving her up and going over a few obstacles- then leaving before her enthusiasm wanes.

Not that we don't have more to learn-- we do-- but she "knows" all the obstacles and I just have a hunch that trials would be more fun if we didn't do classes in between.

Oh, I meant to say- Luna doesn't have that BC or retriever personality where she would do the same things over and over at breakneck speed. She is fairly high energy but not over the top. 

Anyone who would like to share their experience with this? Or even if you know of others who went through this- it would be most appreciated 

I meant to add: Luna doesn't have that over-the-top BC or lab personality to begin with. She can be fairly high energy but would not do the same thing over and over at breakneck speed.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I find that taking a break for 2-4 weeks really helps me recharge. When I'm not enthusiastic, neither is my dog. When I'm not enthusiastic I'm more easily frustrated and negative too. Breaks are helpful for me


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

I agree with taking a break. They call it "ring sour" in the horse world. Also have you always had the same instructor or multiple ones? Having different instructors sometimes helps because everyone has a different way of teaching. Going to run throughs at other clubs in your area will help. Or adding something different like flyball in between agility or teachining tricks helps. Right now I am teaching Savannah to ride a skateboard. Am planning on building a flyball box and teaching her to drive. Smart dogs get bored easily.


----------



## juliemule (Dec 10, 2011)

Definitely change it up. Go to new places, have just a simple obstacle or two to work on, increase difficulty of others. Taking a break from training helps. Or add a new activity. Also rev up your enthusiasm!


----------

